# St Ives Coffee Shops?



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mt Zion popped up as a recommendation not too long ago. Is there anywhere else in St Ives that can be recommended?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Probably should have been clear that I mean Cornwall. Recommending the St Ives Coffee Roasters in Gainesville, GA, USA won't help me much.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

St Ives has come on in leaps and bounds recently. Mount Zion is best IMHO -20 steps from my cottage too- available for rent if anyone is interested. The guy at MZ took deliver of a huge new grinder when i was last there, think it was an EK and is hugely enthusiastic. He will do all sort of coffee for you inc cold brew. Just wander about and you will find new places- cafe at end of Smeatons pier needs a look at but can't think of the name for now. All the restaurants have grinders and machines, but the only one I'd push you towards is the Tea Room on the Wharf- where they do fabulous food too. Sunday luch at the Cornish Bistro on Chapel St is not to be missed, but coffee there nothing special


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great - down in Cornwall in June - will check out Mount Zion.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dr Steve said:


> St Ives has come on in leaps and bounds recently. Mount Zion is best IMHO -20 steps from my cottage too- available for rent if anyone is interested. The guy at MZ took deliver of a huge new grinder when i was last there, think it was an EK and is hugely enthusiastic. He will do all sort of coffee for you inc cold brew. Just wander about and you will find new places- cafe at end of Smeatons pier needs a look at but can't think of the name for now. All the restaurants have grinders and machines, but the only one I'd push you towards is the Tea Room on the Wharf- where they do fabulous food too. Sunday luch at the Cornish Bistro on Chapel St is not to be missed, but coffee there nothing special


A million thanks - this is all very helpful - including a holiday rental tip


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And just tracked down your *holiday cottage in cornwall* thread - that has a few more recommendations on it including the details of your cottage.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Dk about coffee but you have to go to Blass Burger works ... Amazing burgers.. V cool


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

I live in Cornwall but haven't been to St Ives for ages! No idea on the coffee scene there. If you're venturing towards Falmouth there's a few good places, but shameless plug to Espressini and Espressini Dulce (I might work there).


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Currently staying not far from Bodmin. I haven't found any decent coffee yet! Heading over to Newquay today as my son wants to go to the beach.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

samjfranklin said:


> I live in Cornwall but haven't been to St Ives for ages! No idea on the coffee scene there. If you're venturing towards Falmouth there's a few good places, but shameless plug to Espressini and Espressini Dulce (I might work there).


 Unfortunately (for trying new places, Falmouth, and where you work), only a couple of days in St Ives and going by train. I'm sure we'll go again and plan a journey that takes in Falmouth but misses Bodmin.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Yellow canary in St Ives is half decent as well. Origin coffee as their roaster last time I was there. Mount Zion is definitely the best though, last time I was down he was using square miles red brick and a couple of guests.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Chockymonster said:


> Currently staying not far from Bodmin. I haven't found any decent coffee yet! Heading over to Newquay today as my son wants to go to the beach.


Near bodmin you have a few places in Wadebridge: strong adolfos and relish cafe. Both really good.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

@unoll thanks for the heads up on relish. Had an espresso and a flat white there today. Great service and great coffee. Seasonal Origin blend is on sale at the monent.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just been in Mount Zion and met the owner, Mike, and what a brilliant man, very friendly and undoubtedly committed to producing great coffee. And yes, grinding it out on the EK43. Using Square Mile and James. I had two blissful espressos and an equally blissful V60. He is also experimenting with cold brew.

Walked past 'The Pier', which is the place at the end of Smeatons Pier.

Mike recommended Yellow Canary, The Hub and Vintage Store in St Ives, Olfactory Roasters and Espressini in Falmouth (there you go, samjfranklin), Newlyn Exchange in Penzance, and 108 in Truro.

Tomorrow, back to Mt Zion.

Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Just been in Mount Zion and met the owner, Mike, and what a brilliant man, very friendly and undoubtedly committed to producing great coffee. And yes, grinding it out on the EK43. Using Square Mile and James. I had two blissful espressos and an equally blissful V60. He is also experimenting with cold brew.
> 
> Walked past 'The Pier', which is the place at the end of Smeatons Pier.
> 
> ...


Mount Zion is meant to be awesome! Glad he recommended us back. Olfactory roast our house blend at Espressini, Angel is an awesome guy. The EK43s are great.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sadly have been increasingly feeling rubbish over the last few days and today, in St Ives was a cold blasting wind that took the last layer of skin off my throat. Managed to get into Yellow Canary and a well made espresso (Origin, Seasonal Collection Espresso, Brazil) but then had to throw in the towel on my plan to get back to Mt Zion.

My phone battery had packed up yesterday but our friend took these two in the small but perfectly formed Mt Zion:









I think what Mike is doing at Mt Zion is brilliant and the more I think about the way he is going about it, the more amazing it is.


----------

